# Welches Laufrad?



## paradox (19. August 2013)

Hallo Freunde der bewegten Freude, 

ich habe zwar noch bis Oktober Zeit, bis mein Lütte den Ton angibt. Jedoch beschäftige ich mich jetzt schon mit der Frage der Fragen! 
Welches Laufrad wird das erste sein 
Für einige eine sinnlose Frage, jetzt schon damit anzufangen, doch ich denke, der frühe Vogel...
Der zukünftige Papa mag gerne tunen und freut sich schon sehr auf das pimpen des ersten echten Gefährts.

So nun bitte ich euch um eure Meinungen, Erfahrungen und ehrlichen Kritiken. 
Es stehe drei Laufräder zur momentanen Auswahl.

*1. Bulls Tokee Runner*
Positiv am Laufrad sind:
+ Bremse
+ V-Brake 
+ Gewicht, ca: 3.8kg
+ Baugleich mit dem Isla Rothan

Negativ am Laufrad sind:
- Nabenbreite nur 74mm :-( Keine Tuningmöglichkeit

Tuningmöglichkeit:
+ Bremse
+ Sattelklemme
+ Stütze
+ Reifen etc.





*2. Cube Cubie 120*
Positiv am Laufrad sind:
+ Nabenbreite von 100mm, Tuningmöglichkeit
+ Reifen / Schlauch lassen sich tunen
+ Gewicht ca: 3.8kg

Negativ am Laufrad sind
- Steuersatz mit Lenkanschlag
- Hoher Lenker -> austauchbar
- keine Bremse! 

Tuningmöglichkeit
+ Discbrake sollte sich nachrüsten lassen
+ Lenker
+ Reifen etc.





*3. Kokua Jumper*
Positiv am Laufrad sind
+ Gewicht nur ca: 3.4kg
+ Federung hinter
+ Farbauswahl

Negativ am Laufrad sind:
- keine Bremse  
- Nabenbreite, nur 74mm wie Bulls Tokee Runner
- Vorbau / Lenker Einheit wie am Bulls Tokee Runner

Tuningmöglichkeit:
+ Bremse mit Blechen und Basteln




Wo seht Ihr die Vorteile und Nachteile der einzelnen Laufräder?
Oder habt ihr eine komplett andere Empfehlung?
Anmerkung: Puky, Nein! 

Besten Dank und Gruß

Chris


----------



## Cyborg (19. August 2013)

Specialized Hotwalk





Tuning Von Rocky Freak.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (19. August 2013)

Ja das habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut.  ein tolles Teil.
Beim Cube kann man dank des Ausfallendes deutlich einfacher eine Discaufnahme realisieren.


----------



## Cyborg (19. August 2013)

Beim neuen Hotwalk kann ein Kind die Füße fast wie beim Puky draufstellen, was ich beim Jumper vermisst habe.


----------



## paradox (19. August 2013)

Wird das auch wirklich genutzt? Wie ist die Einbaubreit für die Naben?


----------



## monsterlurchi (19. August 2013)

Nach 2 Jahren intensiver Nutzung würde ich jederzeit wieder das kokua nehmen.
Bremse ist nachrüstbar. Am Anfang aber unwichtig. Da war der Lenkbegrenzer sinnvoller, dadurch wird die Lenkwirkung abgefedert. Zudem von der Geo dichter an einem 'richtigen' Rad. Der Umstieg auf das kokua liketobike 16' ging innerhalb eines Tages!

Die Füße hat meine Tochter immer auf den kettenstreben abgestellt.


----------



## Cyborg (19. August 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Wird das auch wirklich genutzt?


Ja, ist sogar der einzige Grund ein Puky zu holen.


paradox schrieb:


> Wie ist die Einbaubreit für die Naben?


Kann ich nicht genau sagen, würde sagen 100mm sonst wäre eine Disknabe sehr schwierig reinzukriegen.


----------



## Taurus1 (19. August 2013)

Naja, das kleine Puky LR M ist gar nicht so schlecht, und sogar noch leichter mit 3,5 Kg. Mein kleiner (2 Jahre) hat das geht ab wie ein Zäpfchen trotz der Vollmoosgummischaumstoffreifen, oder was auch immer das ist.
Bremsen können die am Anfang eh noch nicht, ausser mit den Füssen, und auch das dauert, bis sie das gelernt haben.
Tuningpotential ist natürlich eher Bescheiden, Sattel, und das wars dann wohl auch schon.
Und es wird schnell zu klein. Ist eigentlich nur für die, die ganz früh anfangen. Bei den nächstgrößeren Pukys wars das wahrscheinlich schon mit dem Gewichtsvorteil. Das größte Puky gibt es mittlerweile auch mit Speichenrädern und V-Brake hinten. 

Achja, oben steht ja, kein Puky. Zu spät, jetzt ist es schon geschrieben ;-)


----------



## trifi70 (19. August 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Wird das auch wirklich genutzt?


Auch bei uns: ja! (Puky... )

Aus Deiner Vorauswahl nähme ich das Kokua Jumper


----------



## trolliver (19. August 2013)

Obwohl Philipp mit dem Puky (mit funktionierender Bremse) sehr glücklich war, würde ich heutzutage auch nach etwas leichterem Ausschau halten. Bulls mit Isla baugleich? Bist du sicher?

Zur Bremse: die hat wirklich funktioniert, und Philipp war früh dran, Handbremsen gut zu nutzen, allerdings noch nicht auf dem Laufrad. Die einzigen Bremsen waren seine Schuhsohlen. Mit 2 1/4 stieg er auf's Rad um. Ich kenne kein Kleinkind, das die Bremse seines Laufrades benutzt, mag es aber geben.

Die Fußablage hat Philipp ab dem ersten Tag benutzt. Es war eine Freude zu sehen, wie er sofort mit dem Laufrad balancieren konnte ohne die Füße zu Hilfe zu nehmen, die er fortan bei jeder Gelegenheit auf der Ablage abstellte und mit der Lenkung spielte.

Oliver


----------



## Y_G (20. August 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Wird das auch wirklich genutzt? Wie ist die Einbaubreit für die Naben?



hier Puky, und wurde und wird immer noch genutzt. Wenn das Puky ne Bremse hätte würde ich es wieder nehmen. Ist sehr robust und die Kinder finden es super. Lenkbegrenzer finde ich doof/gefährlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (20. August 2013)

Ja, ne Bremse vermissen wir auch seit einiger Zeit. Könnte man am LR1 nachrüsten, kostet aber recht viel, da neues Hinterrad fällig. Bei Neukauf würde ich nach unserer Erfahrung jetzt eins mit Bremse nehmen.


----------



## Floh (20. August 2013)

Es hat einen Grund dass die Naben schmaler sind! Wenn man läuft, müssen die Knöchel hinten am Hinterbau vorbei gehen. Wenn Deine Kleine also trotz Windel nicht wie John Wayne Laufrad "fahren" soll, macht ein schmalerer Hinterbau sehr viel Sinn. Die Achsmuttern sollten auch möglichst flach bauen.
Auch diese Plattform für die Füße ist beim flotten Laufen im Weg.

Lenkeinschlags-Begrenzung verhindert Aua, und keine Bremse, weil die Kleinen das 1. vom Kopf her nicht geregelt kriegen und 2. nicht genug Handkräfte aufbringen können um zu bremsen. Zum Bremsen Füße runter, das können sie sofort. Und das reicht auch!
Insofern wäre das Kokua mein Favorit.


----------



## trifi70 (20. August 2013)

Wegen Bremse: liegt klar am Alter. Hatte mich da auch von einem Warentest der Stiftung ins Boxhorn jagen lassen. Ab 3, spätestens 3,5 bremsen die auch mit Handbremse, sofern vorhanden. Ist sogar besser so, sonst bremsen sie später aufm richtigen Rad im Notfall nämlich mit den Füßen, weil vom Laufrad so gewohnt


----------



## Y_G (20. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Auch diese Plattform für die Füße ist beim flotten Laufen im Weg.
> 
> Lenkeinschlags-Begrenzung verhindert Aua,



Die Plattform ist bei uns nicht im Weg. Sie stellen oft die Füße hoch und lassen laufen... finde ich schon nicht so schlecht.

Lenkeinschlag kann auch gut AUA machen, wenn man nämlich auf den Lenker fällt und der nicht weg klappt. Wir hatten das hier mit einem anderen Laufrad mal. Das tut richtig weh!


----------



## Floh (20. August 2013)

Meiner saß mit 2 Jahren auf dem Laufrad. Bremse war schon dran, hat er aber ignoriert. Jetzt fährt er das gleiche Rad mit Kurbeln dran und seitdem ich die Vorderradbremse gegen eine Avid SD5 getauscht habe bremst er auch damit, und zwar RICHTIG. Das muss erstmal in den Kopf rein. Geht schnell wenn es klick gemacht hat, aber bis zum klick kann es dauern.
Alles in Richtung Scheibenbremse usw. kann man sich am Laufrad sparen.

Lenkeinschlags-Begrenzer kann bestimmt auch mal aua verursachen, verhindert aber dass bei hohem Tempo versucht wird 90° Kurven zu fahren, wobei dann das Rad einklappt. Schräglage statt am Lenker drehen, das sollen sie ja lernen.


----------



## Diman (20. August 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Bulls Tokee Runner


 Eine dreiste Kopie von Rothan. 

Moustache Mercredi 12 sieht auf den Bildern echt cool aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (20. August 2013)

Wenn jemand ein Cube Laufrad braucht, hab noch ein nagelneues übrig.


----------



## Taurus1 (20. August 2013)

das Mecredi sieht ja mal richtig geil aus mit Einarmschwinge und einer "rechten" Lefty.
Und wiegt nur 3,4 Kg


----------



## Lars77 (20. August 2013)

Ich hatte vor Jahren extra ein Puky mit Bremse gekauft, sie wurde aber von beiden Kinder bis zum Umstieg auf das Fahrrad ignoriert...

Daher halte ich die Bremse für unötig. In dem Alter, wo sie damit langsam umgehen können, können sie auch auf's Fahrrad umsteigen.


----------



## Hanxs (20. August 2013)

Wir haben uns fÃ¼r ein Strider entschieden. Mit knapp 60â¬ recht gÃ¼nstig und mit etwa 3 KG auch sehr leicht. Unsere Kleine fÃ¤ngt mit dem Fahren grad erst an und es gefÃ¤llt ihr sehr gut.


----------



## klmp77 (20. August 2013)

Jari hat auf Puky LR M gelernt und hat die Füße immer auf das Brett gestellt und schön balanciert. Gebremst wurde mit den Füßen. Jetzt fährt er seit ner Woche Cnoc 14 und hat das mit den Bremshebel ratzfatz kapiert.


----------



## docade (12. September 2013)

moin,
ich muss den thread noch mal hochschieben, da jetzt nachdem das woom 2 für den Großen unterwegs ist als nächstes ein Laufrad für die Kleine her soll.
die einschlägigen Modelle sind ja gelistet und mir auch bekannt. 
Ich favorisiere ja eine HR- Bremse, daher kommen ja Rothan (wieder Problem des beschaffens) und Bulls Tokee sowie wieder woom 1 in Frage. 
Gefallen tut mir am Besten aber eigentlich das Hotwalk (wegen der angedeuteten 2 Rohre). Kann mir daher einer sagen mit wieviel aufwand da eine Bremse hinten zu montieren wäre? Kriegt man das mit wenig Schrauberfahrung hin? 
Das gepimpte von Cyborgs Nachwuchs find ich daher natürlich den Hammer schlechthin.
Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wäre ja eigentlich das Kokua Jumper mit HR-Bremse. hat das jemand realisiert?
Danke für eure Tips!


----------



## trifi70 (12. September 2013)

Jumper mit selbstgebastelten Blech zur Befestigung einer Bremse hab ich schon hier im Forum mit Bild gesehen. Mal die Suche fragen. In der Schweiz gibs das wohl sogar fertig zu kaufen?!

Ev. eine weitere Alternative: Puky baut aktuelle Modelle optional mit HR-Bremse als V-Brake, allerdings erst ab 12" (LR M).


----------



## trifi70 (12. September 2013)

Da hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=573983&page=2


----------



## docade (12. September 2013)

jaja die Suche! Sorry, den thread kannte ich natürlich schon, aber vergessen!

die Lösung von "scheinradfahrer" mit der HS 11 find ich ja ziemlich cool, zumal da offensichtlich nix neu gebohrt werden müsste oder so.

jemand ideen/ tipps zum Hotwalk?


----------



## Büscherammler (12. September 2013)

Habe unserem Jumper auch eine HR- Bremse gegönnt. Bremshebel ist ein aufgefräster vom Isla cnoc. Der Bazi bremst trotzdem zu 90% nur mit den Füßen (bis jetzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docade (12. September 2013)

...und der Bremskörper ist der originale von Kokua für vorne?


----------



## docade (12. September 2013)

ne sorry, mein arbeitsrechner is so laaaaahm, hat erst jetzt das mittlere Bild geöffnet, scheint ne Rennradbremse zu sein oder sowas...?


----------



## Büscherammler (12. September 2013)

Ja, ist eine Shimano Rennradbremse. Modell müsste ich nachsehen.
Schenkellänge ist aber grenzwertig kurz.


----------



## Cyborg (12. September 2013)

docade schrieb:


> Das gepimpte von Cyborgs Nachwuchs find ich daher natürlich den Hammer schlechthin.


Danke! 




Leider muss ich nochmal klarstellen, dass das gepimpte Hotrock von  @Rocky Freak ist.


----------



## trifi70 (12. September 2013)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Ja, ist eine Shimano Rennradbremse. Modell müsste ich nachsehen.
> Schenkellänge ist aber grenzwertig kurz.


Sieht preiswert aus, keine 105er oder gar Ultegra. Die Gewichtsunterschiede sind aber auch marginal, insofern geschenkt.

Es gibt diese Art Bremse auch mit langem Schenkelmaß von 57mm. Such ma nach BR-R650, BR-R450, BR-R451 oder altes Modell BR-A550 teils gebraucht bei ebay (auf Angabe Schenkellänge 57 achten!).


----------



## endorphini (15. September 2013)

Hier noch meine Erfahrungen:

Bremse:
- Sinnvoll wenn täglich 30 Höhenmeter vernichtet werden sollen.
- Die kleine Schwester hat mit 2 Jahren ein Rothan bekommen und sofort begriffen wozu die Bremse da ist. Allerdings erst nach ein paar Monaten konnte Sie auch modulieren. D. h. mit Bremse die Geschwindigkeit so kontrollieren dass das Rad nicht stehenbleibt.
Die ältere Schwester hats ohne Bremse gelernt:
- Ohne Bremse brauchts halt für obige Randbedingungen öfter neue Schuhe.
- Ohne Bremse führen Unebenheiten in der Fahrbahn zu gefährlichen Schlingerbewegungen, weil ein Fuß plötzlich mehr bremst als der Andere.

Lenkanschlag:
- War beim LikeAbike etwas zu eng begrenzt, sodass Kinder die mehr Freiheit gewohnt waren in der ersten Kurve stürtzten. Beim Rothan aber gut.
- Ist sinnvoll, weil den Kleinen im Stillstand bei 90° Lenkeinschlag sonst das Vorderrad seitlich wegrollen würde.
- Ist spätestens mit Bremse notwendig, sonst ist der Hebel bei 180° nicht mehr bedienbar.


----------



## DoctorCol (9. Januar 2014)

Da Papa gerade in Geberlaune ist, habe ich für 131 Scheine meinem Sohn (18 Monate, 88cm) ein Bulls Tokee Runner bestellt...ist vorhin gekommen. Vorgestern war er mit bei meinem Radhändler und wollte partout eins der neuen Hotwalks nicht loslassen. Gab richtig Stress, weil es dableiben sollte. Da ich aber aus der Erfahrung mit meiner Tochter ein Laufrad MIT Bremse kaufen wollte, um mit dem ersten Fahrrad nicht später auch noch zusätzlich zum Treten das Konzept der Bremse einführen zu müssen!
Ihr altes Mädchen Hotwalk ist total vermackelt von Touren auf dem Kindergarten "Pumptrack". Ist das Laufrad erst einmal dort, darf tagsüber so ziemlich jeder damit fahren. Da das gleiche Schicksal wohl später auch dem Tokee Runner droht, hab ich preislich absichtlich nicht so hoch ins Regal gegriffen.
Die Firma Islabike und Bulls scheinen den gleichen Rad- / Rahmenbauer in China zu haben. Optisch sind die Räder fast eineiige Zwillinge. Abweichend von den gängigen Fotos hat mein Tokee Runner auch nur noch 12 Speichen und statt der 1,75 Pellen jetzt 2,15, was dem Laufrad eine satte Fat Tire Optik verpasst. Die Sattelstütze (25,4) ist elend lang und stört etwas voll abgesenkt die Füße. Der Lack ist dunkler, als auf den Bildern. Sattelstütze würde ich kürzen, falls jemand mir einen Tipp für Nachkauf geben könnte. Sattel mit Kinststoffhülse auf die Stütze gesteckt. Hülse und Sattelstütze werden in Fahrtrichtung mit Schraube gesichert. So eine Aufnahme kannte ich noch nicht. Wenn ich kürze, werde ich wohl eine normal 25,4 Stütze kaufen und einen Sattel mit gängiger Klemmung!
Sohnemann und mir gefällt es. Er benutzt es stolz als Gehrad und niemand darf ihn beim Fahren Anfassen. Eigentlich sollte es das Rad zum Geburtstag geben, aber so haben wir quer durch die Wohnung das Beste aus diesem verregneten Abend gemacht! Aktuell turn er sonst noch mit dem alten Pukylino von seiner Schwester durch die Wohnung und sicher wäre der Einstieg mit dem kleinsten Puky Laufrad (LR M) auch sinnvoll gewesen...aber ich finde die Teile so bieder, dagegen sieht das Bulls schon richtig böse aus


----------



## trifi70 (9. Januar 2014)

Die Sattelstützkonstruktion ist offenbar ähnlich wie bei Puky (da ohne die Schraube) oder unserem 12" Merida. Ersatz mit anderer Stütze ist natürlich möglich, bewirkt aber einen höher bauenden Sattel. Zudem sind so kleine Sättel nicht leicht zu finden und insgesamt wird das Gewicht höher sein. Vermutlich wäre der plausiblere Weg, die originale Stütze jetzt zu kürzen, damit sie nicht den Füßen im Wege ist. Und später eine Patentstütze mit etwas größerem Sattel nachzurüsten. Und wenn er (bzw. seine Kumpels) das Teil in der Kita eh hinrichtet, ist die gekürzte Stütze für den Wiederverkauf auch egal. 

Dass die Rahmen offenbar Zwillinge sind, hatte schonmal jemand hier festgestellt.

Puky ist bieder, aber in unserem Falle haben die sich als ziemlich praktisch erwiesen.


----------



## DoctorCol (10. Januar 2014)

Danke, auf Puky wäre wäre ich nie gekommen wegen der Sattelstützenproblematik. So habe ich gerade über den Puky Servicebereich einen Sattel samt Stütze bestellt...daran lässt sich nach Bedarf kürzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (10. Januar 2014)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht genau sagen, würde sagen 100mm sonst wäre eine Disknabe sehr schwierig reinzukriegen.


An schmalere Naben passt die Bremsscheibe auch. 





Eine Felgebremse hätte es auch getan, war aber leider bei diesen Felgen nicht möglich. Spaß gemacht hat der Umabu außerdem, mal sehen, wann er abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## docade (10. Januar 2014)

@Surtre 
im zweiten Bild sieht mir das doch aus wie die HR-Schwinge des Jumper, oder ?

falls ja, könntest du einem weniger erfahrenen Schrauber wie mir mal erläutern was du da genau verbaut hast? Scheint ne Mavic-Felge zu sein, soviel kann ich erkennen, ABer Modell und Bremse zum Googlen wäre schön.
Jumper ist besorgt und ich hätte noch zeit und Lust eine HR- Bremese zu realisieren. Scheue mich etwas eine Blechlösung zu versuchen, da es bezüglich der wirkenden Kräfte usw. bei mir an know-how hapert.


----------



## Surtre (10. Januar 2014)

Richtig. 




Es handelt sich um die originale Felge des Jumpers, lediglich gepulvert und mit den Aufklebern im Mavic-Deemaxstil versehen.
An die Nabe ist ein Adapter geschraubt, der die Scheibe hält. In der Schwinge sitzen Gewindenieten, mit denen ein modifizierter Bremsadapter gehalten wird. Der Adapter liegt auf einer planen Fläche der Schwinge auf. Der Bremssattel stammt von einer Juicy ultimate. Als Gebereinheit wird eine Elixir CR Einheit modifiziert (Hebeldrehpunkt/Griffweite). 
Ein Eingreifschutz für die Scheibe kommt auch noch. In diesem Jahr wird die Bremse sowieso noch nicht ans Laufrad gebaut.
In meinem Fotoalbum gibt es noch ein paar Detailbilder.

Wenn die Aufkleber auf der Felge nicht wären, hätte ich auch zur Felgenbremse gegriffen.


----------



## Cyborg (10. Januar 2014)

Surtre schrieb:


> An schmalere Naben passt die Bremsscheibe auch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Coole Sache!



DoctorCol schrieb:


> Da Papa gerade in Geberlaune ist, habe ich für 131 Scheine meinem Sohn (18 Monate, 88cm) ein Bulls Tokee Runner bestellt...ist vorhin gekommen. Vorgestern war er mit bei meinem Radhändler und wollte partout eins der neuen Hotwalks nicht loslassen. Gab richtig Stress, weil es dableiben sollte.


Der Junge hat Geschmack, eine Bremse für Hotwalk hätte man auch relativ leicht nachrüsten können.


----------



## trifi70 (10. Januar 2014)

DoctorCol schrieb:


> Danke, auf Puky wäre wäre ich nie gekommen wegen der Sattelstützenproblematik. So habe ich gerade über den Puky Servicebereich einen Sattel samt Stütze bestellt...daran lässt sich nach Bedarf kürzen!


Ah, Vorsicht, unsere zumindest hat 22,2 mm Maß. Hast Du was passendes in 25,4 bei Puky gefunden? Sonst ist halt eine Adapterhülse nötig. Brauchte ich damals auch, um den Puky Sattel in den Funtrailer reinzubekommen, der hat sogar 27,2.


----------



## DoctorCol (10. Januar 2014)

Japp, das kann gut sein. Ich habe mir Heute Morgen früh nur schnell das PDF mit der Explosionszeichnung eines LR 1 angeschaut und mein Auge fand die 25,4 Klemmung. Das wird etwas vorschnell gewesen sein. Dann habe ich zu den 10 EUR Sattelstützenkonstrukt noch etwas Geld für ein Hülse versenkt. Da bei der aktuellen Beinlänge liegt die Sattelklemmung eh auf dem Rahmen und man kann noch nicht mal den Adapter sehen!

@Cyborg 
Ich kenne ja beide Modelle in Natura und würde mich immer wieder für das Bulls entscheiden. Dazu kommt noch der nötige Umbau und Specialized liegt mir als Kinderrrad immer noch schwer im Magen. Ich fahre ja selber von MTB bis Renner Specialized und bin super zufrieden, aber der blauäugige Kauf des 16er Hotrocks war ein großer Fehlkauf. Das Ding ist lieblos an der Zielgruppe vorbei konstruiert! Der Ganze Kinderberreich von Specialized existiert irgendwie nur der Vollständigkeit halber, wobei das Hotwalk heraussticht. Am Hotwalk meiner Tochter gab es für die Verwendung bis auf die fehlende Bremse nie einen Grund zum Meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (10. Januar 2014)

Ohne gemessen zu haben nehme ich an, dass 25,4 das Außenmaß des Sattelrohrs ist. Bei den auftretenden Kräften reicht was selbstgebasteltes als Hülse. Ich hatte keine passende und habe mit starkem Klebeband aufgepolstert...


----------

